# Neve Covilhã 15 Fevereiro 2010 (Evento «Deolinda»)



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 16:51)

Boa tarde deixo aqui o meu contributo do nevão de hoje espero que gostem, mais tarde colocarei o vídeo e o tradicional timelapse


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 17:01)

Magnifico Spiritmind!   

Que maravilha de nevão! Quantos cm? chegaram aos 10cm?

Obrigado pela partilha e pela rapidez!!!


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

actioman disse:


> Magnifico Spiritmind!
> 
> Que maravilha de nevão! Quantos cm? chegaram aos 10cm?
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha e pela rapidez!!!



Ai pelas 7h estavam a vontade uns 10cm de neve mas depois entre as 9 e as 10h isto pelo que vi das fotos que a webcam gravou esteve bastante nevoeiro que fez derreter bastante neve mas perto das 12h começou novamente a nevar com bastante intensidade o que fez com que houvesse mais um pouco de acumulação 

Abraço e obrigado


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

Mais umas belas fotos da nossa Covilhã, a justificar o título de Cidade Neve, diga-se que este Inverno tem sido memorável...


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

Bonitas fotos.

Uma boa acumulação


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

Fantásticos registos deste evento


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Excelentes fotos, como de costume.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

E mais um nevão, belas fotos spiritmind  quanto já vão mesmo este ano ?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

Depois do nevão do dia de hoje na cidade, que se junta aos nevões de 20 de Dezembro e 10 de Janeiro, este é, sem dúvida, o Inverno com mais neve na Covilhã, desde o Inverno de 1990/91.

Apesar de no Inverno passado também terem existido 3 episódios com acumulação de neve na cidade (27 de Dezembro, 9 e 20 de Janeiro), os nevões deste ano foram muito mais significativos em termos da quantidade de neve acumulada. 

Acrescem ainda dois factos significativos nos nevões deste Inverno:
- atingiram, em maior ou menor quantidade, a totalidade do concelho, mesmo nos pontos com altitudes de pouco mais de 400 m de altitude;
- tiveram origem em situações meteorológicas similares, nomeadamente com a precipitação a entrar vinda de Sul e a encontrar frio em altura e à superfície. (Houve uma quarta situação similar, a 16 de Dezembro, que se ficou apenas por uma meia hora de neve, sem acumulação).

Resta-me agradecer ao Spiritmind por me possibilitar, à distância, usufruir do prazer de ver a minha cidade pintada de branco. E esperar que na próxima sexta e sábado, se as previsões de confirmarem, possa ver, in loco, essa mesma neve!


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Bem... outra vez o pluviómetro entupido 
Este ano, com apenas 756 metros, Covilhã está imbatível.

Parabéns aos felizardos e obrigado pela partilha spiritmind.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

És realmente um privilegiado *Spiritmind*!

A paisagem envolvente, a boa cota a que te encontras...

Muito boas essas imagens que deixam uma saudade bastante forte.


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Deixo um pequeno video 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK9Pd-bVx04"]YouTube- Neve CovilhÃ£ 15-02-2010[/ame]


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

Excelente vídeo


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

Grande registo em vídeo e em 720p! Neve em HD! 

Ganda doido , sozinho e a ariscar naquela estrada gelada!!!

E tudo numa montagem à profissional e com o "Theme From Antarctica" do grande Vangelis a condizer!

Numa palavra: A-L-T-A-M-E-N-T-E!


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2010 às 22:09)

actioman disse:


> Grande registo em vídeo e em 720p! Neve em HD!
> 
> Ganda doido , sozinho e a ariscar naquela estrada gelada!!!
> 
> ...



Hehe tinha mesmo de ali passar actioman senão tinha de dormir no carro pois esse era o caminho para minha casa 

abraço


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

Que belas imagens....


Parabéns Spiritmind!


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Minho disse:


> Bem... outra vez o pluviómetro entupido
> Este ano, com apenas 756 metros, Covilhã está imbatível.
> 
> Parabéns aos felizardos e obrigado pela partilha spiritmind.



Bragança com os seus 700m +/- vai com *4* nevões este Outono/Inverno, mas foram acumulações sempre inferiores a 10cm


Belas fotos da Covilhã


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Hehe tinha mesmo de ali passar actioman senão tinha de dormir no carro pois esse era o caminho para minha casa
> 
> abraço




 Pois então tinha mesmo de ser!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

Belo vídeo, Spiritmind!

Deixo um vídeo da manhã de dia 15, que descobri no YouTube, gravado na zona baixa da cidade (500 m):


----------

